# Chicken .... with Vinegar



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I recently bought some 10 lb. bags of chicken leg quarters ... several ... I didn't realize that there was vinegar in the bags. That was something I've never run across. Can the leg quarters still be fed? When chopping the current bag (I chop the quarter into two pieces) I rinsed the pieces, but you can still vaguely smell the vinegar. 

Can they cause stomach upset? I've noticed that he is having some loose stools, but am unsure if it's from that or the small pump of fish oil I gave yesterday (he has begun having issues with fish oil, even a tiny amount ... I was trying again to see if he can tolerate it again). He also started on Nutrived (multivitamin with omegas etc).

I can't figure out which is the culprit. I fed him this morning his usual breakfast, but without the vitamin and of course, no oil. He doesn't have the leg quarter until this evening.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps go back to the store and ask why? IDK if this is an attempt to refresh the meat to give longer shelf life. I know yrs ago I ran into something similar but bleach was used


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I assume it is some type of preservation thing ... I just had never seen it. Of course now you can't return food because of everything going on. They don't take food back.

Yay me ..

I just need to figure out if it can be given or if I'm going to be chunking 60 (at least) lbs of meat.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Never saw THAT before!

Is it something the grocery store put together itself or a known name brand?

My first thought was that it kills the bacteria, but, Dr. Google says there's no proof of vinegar or lemon juice killing bacteria on chicken!

Vinegar actually aides in digestion! And you can put it in a dogs food or water for yeast issues!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would wonder what else is in there and agree with the others, return it.
No need to cut the quarters. Your dog can handle the whole thing just fine. 
Rolf loves Cornish hen. I give it to him whole.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I went and checked ... It's actually Tyson and the bag says Chicken Leg Quarters .. with Solution. Up to 5% water and vinegar solution.

Like I said ... you can't return food currently because of the virus..thing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha. They are using the virus as an excuse not to take back food. Any meat returned would go in the trash, anyway.
I would still take it back and say it has an off odor. I do believe they have to give you a refund if the food is bad.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I feed home made raw and if this were me, I would call the store and complain of a “foul” smell. I would not voice what I suspect it is from nor ask them what it is. Let them talk let them tell you. ask for a refund or a replacement and if you do replace it, open the bags first to smell it.

It could be vinegar (never heard of t(at though) but some plastic has a decisive odor and then there is the faint smell of the chlorine bath to extend shelf life.

Chances are since it’s sold for humans, it won’t kill your dog but if you wont eat it then there’s your answer.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Oops typing at the same time. If you still have the receipt, you can insist on a refund with the label portion of the packaging. It’s not your problem that they won’t accept the meat back.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Vinegar can be used as an antibacterial and kills mold (Wash and soak blueberries or the like in a solution of water, vinegar and a bit of dishsoap. Rinse and let dry and then they will keep without molding for longer). I give my dogs ACV every day (good for inflammation and seems to give them a soft coat too!). For that low of level of vinegar they should be fine.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It probably isn't as much vinegar as I think (it IS only up to 5% and that is mixed with wate), BUT _I_ loathe the smell of vinegar ... I think smelling any AT ALL is yuck. I may soak in water next time instead of just rinse (and then rinse after _grin_) until I get through these bags. I will be sure to never buy that type again, that's for sure!


----------



## Tom S. (2 mo ago)

Galathiel said:


> It probably isn't as much vinegar as I think (it IS only up to 5% and that is mixed with wate), BUT _I_ loathe the smell of vinegar ... I think smelling any AT ALL is yuck. I may soak in water next time instead of just rinse (and then rinse after _grin_) until I get through these bags. I will be sure to never buy that type again, that's for sure!


 It may not be much, but it does ruin chicken stock and whatever you make with the meat. My dog will not eat it nor will he drink the broth. He absolutely hates any leg quarters with vinegar added. So do I. IF I have to pay a premium for leg quarters WITHOUT vinegar, so be it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would feed it to my dogs, especially because it is diluted with water. They have eaten grosser stuff. But I wouldn't buy a second bag.





Can Dogs Eat Vinegar? Potential Benefits and Risks of Vinegar - 2022 - MasterClass


Vinegar can provide your furry friend with several health benefits, but it can also pose risks if your pet consumes more than one tablespoon per day. Read on to learn the connection between vinegar and your dog’s health.




www.masterclass.com


----------

